# Holidays in the Paradise Mauritius



## eleganceluminous (Nov 13, 2014)

Mauritius
Introduction

The beauty of Mauritius is beyond words. Rich with lush forest, wild waterfalls, unique wildlife, Rocky Mountains, white sand beaches and breathtaking crystal clear turquoise lagoons, Mauritius is a dream holiday destination for tourists from all over the world Go ahead and get started.
Imagine paradise... 
Lush. Exotic. Vibrant. Alive! 
An escape beyond your wildest dreams, yet well within your reach. 
Follow your heart’s desire as you discover Mauritius through us.

This is my home. 
This is Mauritius
It’s a magical land of unmistakable allure, with delights for all the senses. The mystical scents of our fragrant flowers, the majestic vistas from our towering the island, the rhythmic sounds of our native drums, the magical flavors of our celebrated gastronomy; all combine to enchant and delight visitors like nowhere else on earth. 
Come experience our culture. Taste adventure by exploring our unique undersea treasures or hiking our 80+ miles of well-marked trails. Live our history through many unique attractions, dis-covering our eclectic collection of museums, strolling the streets of St-Pierre, our little Pompeii or just sipping on the legendary Ti-punch at a terrace de café

Surrender to passion by stealing away to one of our romantic hotels de charme, our seaside villas, or private island hideaways. Only Martinique offers all this and more in a setting that is nothing less than a masterpiece of Mother Nature. 
Can you imagine it? 
Martinique awaits you.

Unique milestones awakes creole culture.
What is Mauritian cuisine?
Its wonderful tradition of great breads, cheeses, and charcuterie, not to mention other classics like soufflé, bouillabaisse, and filet mignon. 
Creole cuisine is based on local ingredients—fritters, shellfish, pork, beef, coconuts, bananas, and spices. You then add ingredients from around the island and then ingredients from around the world, especially Africa, Europe, and India. The result is a delectable cuisine, including dishes like green papaya gratin, crayfish soup, sautéed foie gras with green bananas, and codfish fritters. Along with great food, Martinique produces great rum. The island’s 10 distilleries were recently awarded the French government designation as an 

Come to Mauritius to experience some of the world’s finest and most distinctive rums by traveling cane syrup and a slice of lime...coconut punch...passion fruit punch...orange punch...and shrub, a Christmas drink made with orange peels and cinnamon. When planning a honeymoon or a romantic vacation, it’s often hard to settle on a destination. 
In Mauritius you’ll find a unique combination of French savoir faire and Creole joie de vivre and you’ll find it amidst beautiful natural surroundings. Wherever you go on the island, you’ll be immersed in the color and splendor that were once captured on canvas by Paul Gauguin. An island this beautiful has to be the ideal setting for romance!

The secret is finding the right romantic spot. The most enticing choices are Martinique’s hotels de charme, lovely boutique hotels found all over the island—in all sorts of settings. Picture yourself in a Creole-style villa overlooking a picturesque bay, or in an 18th-century plantation manor house, or perhaps in a charming beach bungalow. 
If you want the height of luxury, & Châteaux property offering five-star-lux comfort and service. 
The resorts’ luxurious suites feature private pools, private al fresco showers, and picture-perfect ocean views from private terraces.

Swimming - Along coast you’ll find idyllic white-sand beaches lapped by crystal clear, turquoise waters. The north has lovely beaches known for their silver or blue-grey volcanic sand.
Surfing, windsurfing, and kitesurfing which has great spots for experts and beginners alike. The southern beaches are best for windsurfing, and the place for kitesurfing is the southeast, where trade winds blow in at ideal speeds most of the year. 
Fishing- The fish in Mauritius can grow to incredible sizes. The most popular deep-sea catches are kingfish, bonito, barracuda, tuna, white marlin, blue marlin, spearfish, dolphin fish, sailfish, and swordfish. 
Snorkeling and scuba diving- Discover an underwater world of magnificent coral reefs, brightly colored coral fish, barracudas, parrot fish, horse mackerels, groupers, crayfish, tortoises, and rays. You can also explore century-old shipwrecks off the coast.
Mauritius well-maintained network of 31 hiking trails extends 80 miles, taking you through fields, beaches, bays, Petrified Forest, and mountainous rainforest terrain. If you prefer not to go on foot, there are other ways to enjoy Mauritius natural beauty. The island offers ample facilities for horseback riding and mountain biking, as well as trails and guided tours through beaches, sugarcane fields, and the rainforest. Martinique also has tour operator’s specializing in kayaking and canoeing, with excursions to places no horse or bike could ever take you, like mangrove swamps or off-shore islets. Another way to immerse yourself in the environment.

Assists of climbing to the top of a waterfall, looking down into the mists of the tumbling waters...and jumping. Really. It’s a lot of fun, especially when done in beautiful surroundings like Mauritius rainforest. 

Excursions accompanied by professional guides.
The island’s warm and humid climate offers a perfect environment for the many colorful flowers that grow there.
Among the best-known are the blazing red bougainvilleas...red-and-yellow Birds of Paradise...red alpinias...Golden
Trumpets...pink ginger torches...red poinsettias...white frangipani... yellow alamandas...ruby-redflamboyants...delicate pink. Porcelain Roses...red, pink or white anthuriums...various colors of hibiscus, heliconia, and fuchsia...and about 100 species of orchids! Martinique is also renowned for its rainforest trees. Mahogany, magnolias, tree ferns, cannas, and bamboo all stand proud at about 65 feet in height. Yet they’re dwarfed by yellow mangroves, chestnuts, and white gum trees, all of which can grow twice as high! And there are the coastal trees. On the beaches you’ll find palm trees. The coastal swamps are the domain of the mangroves trees, whose exposed roots soar like flying buttresses above the water.
Well-seasoned professionals:
High quality partners and services undergo a strict selection process for turnkey vacations.
Customized services:
Trust us with your plans. You will be given information on the availability and comfort level of vacation rentals or simply advice for your upcoming vacation.
Reliable contacts:
Efficient reliability and professionalism with an emphasis on service and efficiency with a smile.

Stay in touch with us.


----------

